# Can I install 64 bit Windows 7 on 32 bit PC?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

How old is the PC? What processor?

Unless you have a dual or quad processor....(and it sounds like you don't), you will gain nothing...but maybe compatibility issues.

Also...what OS do you have now? Unless your going from Vista....chances are your hardware is old and time for new....don't waste the money


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

My PC has the Intel Pentium 4 2.6 GHz w/800 FSB. The operating system is Windows XP.

Just wondering if doing the 64 bit is possible when the windows installer recommended 32 bit. I have some friends who are interested in buying a multi-user Windows 7 package to save some money off the one use price but they are doing 64 bit.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would not go 64 bit.

The P4 is a good processor....but it's single core. Yes, it has hyper threading...but 64 bit is not really going to take advantage of it.

If you really want W7....go 32 bit. Performance wise, I don't think your going to see any performance improvement.

Add to that the potential compatibility issues with XP programs on Win7. 

One of the big things about W7 is that it leverages .Net to a much greater extent. Yes, there are also .Net plug in's for XP...but only to allow newer versions of programs to run.

Besides getting a good deal on W7, what is your objective? If a good deal is the only reason....pass on it. Your better off saving your money and getting a new computer....say quad core.

If you really want to improve the performance of your existing computer...put in a solid state HD. Move your OS and programs to the SSD...use the HD for all data storage. I have a SSD on my HTPC....boot time is 7 seconds.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! The main objective to getting the Windows 7 is a requirement from my workplace that all VPN users upgrade to Windows 7 or higher after Microsoft stops supporting XP in April. I have a laptop that I can use to VPN but I find working on the desktop, with the mouse, to be much easier and faster. Right now, I am leaning towards just using the laptop for VPN going forward.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Eagle One said:


> I ran the windows installer tool and it recommended installing Windows 7 32 bit but I am wondering if I can install the 64 bit version instead.


Almost all CPU's being installed on motherboards, are 64-bit capable.

Download CPUID and post the results from it. You can get it from here http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Eagle One said:


> Thanks for all the info! The main objective to getting the Windows 7 is a requirement from my workplace that all VPN users upgrade to Windows 7 or higher after Microsoft stops supporting XP in April. I have a laptop that I can use to VPN but I find working on the desktop, with the mouse, to be much easier and faster. Right now, I am leaning towards just using the laptop for VPN going forward.


Either a laptop, or convertible unit. Toshiba has been running some great half price off sales on units loaded with Windows 7. They are capable of Windows 8, but due to the high demand for Windows 7, Toshiba started to put them back up on their site.

You could always go with Xubuntu for the OS, and still do VPN. If everything you are doing is web based through the company portal, no direct software on the unit, you could probably get away with using any OS (Mac OS-X, Linux, Windows).


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Download CPUID and post the results from it. You can get it from here http://www.cpuid.com/


Not sure about the validity of this download. I went to this site and downloaded the registry cleaner. It also asked me to add the Amazon tool bar and several other things while doing that but I declined most everything except I did download the 'Advanced Protection System' (along with the registry cleaner). Of course, the reg cleaner found over 700 issues, most of which looked benign to me (just deleting unused registry keys) and OF COURSE it wanted me to purchase the software that would 'fix' my PC. Same thing with the Advanced Protection System...it 'found' a 150 pieces of spyware, trojans, malware, etc. and wanted me to PURCHASE the software to fix it. I believe these are just your classic scare tactics to get people to buy and almost felt like the software either put the junk on my PC or was fabricating BS to scare me into purchasing the software. So I ran my MalwareBytes program and the only thing it found was 185 items ALL ASSOCIATED WITH the registry cleaner and the Advanced Protection System. I proceeded to fix all those items and it removed the programs from my PC. I was none too pleased with this waste of time. Thanks but no thanks CPUID!!!!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is a valid download. The one you are talking about, "PC Wizard", it is okay. That is not the malware one "Clean my PC" that you hear about. It can cause problems if you are not careful with what you are doing, when cleaning off stuff. This is the direct download for CPU-Z. http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.68-setup-en.exe

Just a installer, no downloader with added stuff in it.

PC Wizard, just uncheck the box for the extra software. Companies are packaging free offers as a way of making revenue. The one that is extra, is something that we (a group of expert, long term computer users, and malware cleaning experts), have tried to get them to disclose up front what is packaged in the installers or downloaders, but are of course still running into a brick wall.

CPU-Z & PC-Wizard are both fine and clean. Just like Core Temp, which I also use for monitoring CPU temps. Just ask first if you have a question about something in an installer. I can either help answer your question, or pass it along to someone I know that does professional malware cleaning, for EmsiSoft.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

PC Wizard will not run on Windows 8 for anyone that may want to run it. There is HWInfo, which will do the same as PC Wizard, but without the Benchmarking and a few other items.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

As for Malwarebytes finding stuff, it would be unrelated to CPU-ID. Go to Bleepingcomputer.com and download these two tools: FRST, Minitoolbox. Place Minitoolbox on the desktop first.

Run FRST to stop any running processes. Then run minitoolbox to have it find any problems. If there is still stuff that cannot be removed, then see the following guide. http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=35407

Again, I doubt that you had 185 items from just installing CPU-ID, due to it is a very clean program, and that link I posted is the direct link. Follow my directions for the two tools listed above, and the guide that I linked from majorgeeks.com.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> Besides getting a good deal on W7, what is your objective? If a good deal is the only reason....pass on it. Your better off saving your money and getting a new computer....say quad core


THIS, THIS, THIS!

New machines, even entry level ones, are considerably faster that what you've got there and won't have the years of accumulated cruft on the drive. Start fresh. Price out a new machine, you'll be surprised how inexpensive they are now.


----------

